# LED Replacement



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I have to replace a bulb (see photo) and was wandering if there is a LED to fit in the same lampholder.
The current bulb is 12V 10W.
Any idea's?


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
Yes you can and this company supply them, replaced all mine. This company are not the cheapest but the quality of their product is excellent.
http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/index.php

Good Luck PhilJ


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Philj, they have a good selection.


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Also try www.atenlighting.co.uk . I have used them and I am well pleased.
rogerandveronica


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

philjohn said:


> Hi,
> Yes you can and this company supply them, replaced all mine. This company are not the cheapest but the quality of their product is excellent.
> http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/index.php
> 
> Good Luck PhilJ


I second that, but buy the warm white, as the other is a bit harsh.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> I have to replace a bulb (see photo) and was wandering if there is a LED to fit in the same lampholder.
> The current bulb is 12V 10W.
> Any idea's?


I've also used UltraLED's - good firm. Recently been using these people.

http://www.jmgoods.co.uk/cgi-bin/ss000001.pl?SS=led&PR=-1&TB=A&SHOP=&ACTION.x=9&ACTION.y=8

Excellent service, prices a little cheaper than Ultra and good quality products. They also have the mini tower LED's that fit the rear pin G4's


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> bigbazza said:
> 
> 
> > I have to replace a bulb (see photo) and was wandering if there is a LED to fit in the same lampholder.
> ...


Tried using the link, took me to their site ok but could go no further it just referred me back to motorhome facts? I had to copy your link, then delete all cookies from my laptop (motorhome facts) and then I was able to go to the site and purchase, strange.

Wobby


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Just looking at the old bulb and as seen in the photo the 2 legs are very black and slightly corroded. I remember from my radio control aeroplane days that the negative wire on the battery pack used to do this and eventually break.(some form of anodic action) anyway cleaned the legs up and gave the bulb holder a spray with WD & bulb now OK :? 

Anone else experienced anything like this :?:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Most of you Posters have been on before on another thread recommending this supplier and that.

All info for which I was grateful, but when I get there I cannot understand the jargon of the descriptions in order to compare products e.g. some quote outputs in watts others in Lumens.

Dont want to hijack thread other than to ask is there a tutorial/glossary anywhere to which I can refer to sort out the descriptions?

Geoff


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi bigbazza, Try and get units which use SMT Ultra Bright LEDs like the ones used in these. I have ones with 9 LED's and they are acceptable replacements for the 10W halogen so ones with 10 should be better, there are also ones with 12 see here but I am not aware of any UK suppliers who stock them.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

It's very confusing if your unfamiliar with the products. If you phone them Geoff I'm sure they would guide you to the correct item for your needs.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Just looking at the old bulb and as seen in the photo the 2 legs are very black and slightly corroded. I remember from my radio control aeroplane days that the negative wire on the battery pack used to do this and eventually break.(some form of anodic action) anyway cleaned the legs up and gave the bulb holder a spray with WD & bulb now OK :? 

Anone else experienced anything like this ?

I asked this question a few days ago when people were busy with the festivities. Anyone any ideas?
We called it "Black wire syndrome" and the negative stranded cable became highly resistive and brittle.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

thanks bigbazza

What I am trying to do is convert my 'unfamiliar' into familiar.

Then maybe I can define my 'needs'.

Which are basically to replace existing halogens in existing holders with something to read by, but I have to decide on what emissions/output/brightness/warmth etc I want. Not easy from suppliers web-sites before one knows what the descriptions mean.

Since previous post have dug into a few web-sites but they are quite scientific about about composition of diode material and light emissions/frequecies

It would help if somebody could point me to a retail shop near W London with a good range. Maplins seem to stock only 1X12v LED.

Any help on this appreciated

Geoff


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

As an advertiser on here with LED lamps and bulbs ( see banner at the top of the site) i would suggest that you go for an LED lamp, stick to SMD ( surface mounted diode, or surface mounted devices, as they are sometimes known). These SMD units have approx 50,000 hrs life, give a warm white lights, built in regulators to protect from voltage spikes, and use a miniscule amount of power. I have bulbs that will give out over 35watts light but only use 2.3 watts of power, available as bulb only or with a spot light.
Hope this helps.
The bulb shown is a G4 bulb, available as a rear pin,a side pin and a stack bulb. Most mh manufacturers use 10 watt bulbs, but i have regularly seen 5w and 20 watt bulbs.
See you all at shepton mallet show next week.
As everyone else has included web sites its only fair ai can, - see banner advert


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Cheers Ian, thats good info


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Whilst on LEDs, we have a Burstner t615 and over the dining area is a lamp in a shade. It's 20w halogen - tried to replace with LEDs but only supplied downward light rather than the upward light you also get from the halogen. Any LEDs able to do the same?

Joe


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Would this type work?, if yes it's on the link in the 2nd post


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> Would this type work?, if yes it's on the link in the 2nd post


Hi Bigbazza,

I tried these but found that the base diameter around the pins was a tad too big and found one that gave a similar output but had smaller base


----------

